

Friendherd.com: An Open Source, Secure, Revenue Free 'facebook' - mkice
http://www.blue74.com/2010/08/misc/friendherd-com-open-source-secure-revenue-free/

======
jbail
If your idea is just Facebook without the privacy issues --- then it's not
different enough for me. Diaspora got attention (and lots of funding) because
their approach is radically different than Facebook's. While I agree that I
don't see anyone's grandma configuring and hosting their own Diaspora "seed",
I can very easily see paid seed hosts which will obfuscate this for the
layperson. In fact, the paid seed could be how Diaspora makes money to keep
development ongoing.

